# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  کار با texbox در دلفی پرسیم

## joooje

سلام به همه دوستان
من یه texbox رو گذاشتم رو حالت چند خطی
3تا سوال دارم
1-میخوام مثل memo دلفی یه فایل txt رو درون اون باز کنم؟
2-میخوام متن درون texbox رو توی یه فایل txt ذخیره کنم
3- میخوام درون texbox جستجو کنم
برای جستجو آیا باید تک تک خطها رو بگیرم و بعد تو هر خط ببینم کلمه مورد نظرم هست یا نه ، یا اینکه یه راه حل ساده تر و استاندارد تری وجود داره؟
جستجو هم کردم، این تنها چیزی بود که میتونست شاید کمک کنه که اصلا پاسخ نداشت
*نحوه کار با فایلها؟*
ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## yashar666

در System.IO کلاسی به نام File هست  که میتونید همه این کارا انجام بدید 
برای اضافه کردن تکس هم مه همون  textBox1.Text میشه دیگه !

----------

